# Interest group forums > Book Forum > [Article] BBBEE Compliancy Specialists

## BBBEE_CompSpec

With the integration of colour in business in SA during the mid 90's, while I was very involved with Tito Mboweni, the then Minister of Labour, I noticed a great lacking of business education in the market place. Many small businesses were white family owned businesses. Inheritances for their children, something for them to fall back on should anything go wrong in their lives. 

Businesses were run like family institutions. Everybody was family. What could possibly go wrong? Employers abused employees. Unions abused employers. The Receiver abused everybody.

I remember, when I had private practice in Amanzimtoti, I was called out to an SME in Park Reynie. He had brought up one of his employees from a baby while his mother served the family as a maid servant. They paid for his education and once matriculated he joined the "Family Business".

He got into the wrong crowd after hours. He met up with a Union Organizer. He found they had a Wage Determination in place. He wasn't getting the pay he should be getting. He took his "Adoptive Father" to the CCMA. The father was ordered to back pay, bring the salary up to date, and pay further compensation for losses the "Family Member" suffered while being in their employ. He sank the business as they could not pay him.

The need for good material for businesses to not go through the same routine was needed. There was a lot of good material out there but it had limitations. I needed to find something that would involve the whole business, but in a little box.  A collection of subjects with all the documentation needed to run the business completely.

And so "The SME Human Resources/Industrial Relations Toolkit" was born. The first edition had about 11kb of information, came out in CD format, and discussed 12 subjects all pertaining to Dismissal Law. The first edition was released March 1, 2001.

This was to be a bi annual manual with the second edition releasing August 1, 2001.

Since then I have brought out over 100 lecture manuals complete (1 Lecturers Manual, 1 Delegates Manual, all the worksheets required to complete the tasks).

This year I releases the Toolkit's 21st Edition: 64 Main divisions, 199 folders, 1906 files, 513mbs of pure facts and knowledge. I don't think I left anything out. From the entrance interview to exit interview, to the chairman's checklist to the Receiver of Revenue etc.

There is a complete Policies and Procedures Manual worth over R7000-00 if you had it drawn up yourself.

The Toolkit comes in DVD/CD/Online format. Only online has to be sent in stages as it takes up a lot of space.

The price is suitable for all pockets: DVD/CD Formats (P&P Inc) R460-00 per disc. Online R375-00 per Toolkit.

With the inception of the 21st Edition I brought out a series of 12 DVDs/CDs discussing the following subjects of concern:

* Basic Labour Relations
* Chairing Disciplinary Hearings
* From Entrance to Exit
* Incident/Accident Investigation Reporting
* Managing Problem Employees
* Occupational Injuries and Diseases in the Workplace
* Preparation of the Disciplinary Hearing
* Prevention is Better than Cure
* Resignations and the Disciplinary Hearing
* The Comprehensive Guide to Employment Equity
* The Hearing
* Making Your Union Perform More Professionally

Each subject is separate on CD or DVD and costs R175-00 each with R150-00 for online copy.

Each of the manuals comes with total backup and support. You can phone or write to me on a 24/7 basis. If you use the Toolkit for a discipline and the employee takes you to the CCMA I will take full responsibility for what you did. Please remember that you must have followed the instructions to the T.

Study materials are being updated at the moment. Material already available: (On DVD/CD - You purchase the course and duplicate the material as needed - Remember these are vocational studies with a training period of less than 8 hours a day and/or 5 days a week) [You can claim back hours of both Trainer and employee from your relevant SETA as long as you have kept records of such training]:

* Anger Management
* Time Management
* Stress management
* HIV/AIDS Awareness
* Cost Management
* Performance Management
* Change Management

Each of these CD/DVDs costs R750-00 (Online R635-00 per subject) and can be used continuously without further costs.

How do you order the material desired? You send me all your details for delivery and where the invoice must be sent, preferable and email address. I will send you an invoice with my banking details on it. You make the payment with the given reference on the slip. I will send the discs or material on an overnight delivery system. 

Please note: We do have a different pricing structure for bulk orders. Please inquire or ask for a quote.

----------

